# E46 Starter R & R



## Detroit Badger (Aug 14, 2008)

I've replaced starters in Detroit iron in the past, but the starter on my 2001 325ci appears to be pretty tough to access. Can anyone give me any tips that might ease the job? I'll have to do it on my back with the front wheels on ramps.


----------



## DanSteeves (Dec 6, 2008)

No real easy way to do it. Most of the starters are not threaded so that makes it even more challenging. Best if you can get it on a hoist and use long extensions from the back of the tranny to get the bolts out. Some of them it's actually easier to lower the subframe and/or transmission.


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

First you need a Bentley manual and you have two choices, take the manifold out or take the transmission out if manual.

You need the starter that has threaded holes
http://www.pelicanparts.com/bmw/techarticles/101-Projects-84-Starter/101-Projects-84-Starter.htm
This is the part number you want regarding threaded starter
SR0448X


----------

